# Buyer's COLOR remorse?



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Now that the K3s are being shipped and received, is anyone sorry they bought graphite instead of white ... OR ... is anyone sorry they bought white instead of graphite?

Do the graphite Kindle owners LIKE the graphite color?

Are the Kindle owners who have the white Kindles happy with theirs?

Thanks!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Now that the K3s are being shipped and received, is anyone sorry they bought graphite instead of white ... OR ... is anyone sorry they bought white instead of graphite?
> 
> Do the graphite Kindle owners LIKE the graphite color?
> 
> ...


No remorse here. I love my graphite.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

None here either. I knew I'd love the graphite on the K3, 'cause I had a DX graphite for a couple of months and loved the color on it too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Not me. I bought white and very happy about it.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to agree with Mad Ethel.  I've had a white K1 for two years now and I am really loving the graphite!  My K3 now looks "rich" to me.... like your favorite little black dress.  Before.... it was white plastic......


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I LOVE the graphite and am INCREDIBLY happy with it and would NOT go back to the white.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I was having mixed feelings on the graphite, primarily because it feels a bit austere. I ordered a skin for it, though, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I love my graphite. I find it much easier to read on than my k2i was with the white glare. Also I like not having to get a skin for it.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Love the graphite.  No skin. No regrets.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just asked my son, who has graphite this question so I could answer here.. He loves his graphite and has no intention of putting a decal on it.. He says the only reason he decaled his K1 was he hated the white.


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

I bought the WiFi only which only comes in graphite so the decision was taken out of my hands!     I actually kind of wanted the white for a clean look and to be able to see the buttons and such more clearly, but with the skin I picked out (shown in my signature), I think the graphite blends better.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I had trouble deciding, and at one point even had both colors on order, but eventually chose white. When it finally arrived, I knew I'd made the right decision! It looks amazing with the new screen, and now that I've been using it for a while I know I would not have been happy with the graphite.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sigh! I'm having such a hard time deciding. I've loved, loved, loved my white K1 for a long time now. I ordered the K3 in graphite, but it hasn't shipped yet (shipping soon status). TODAY I went to Target and saw the graphite K3 on display. It's really NICE, but I'm still wondering whether the white one is more my style. Right now I'm frustrated and torturing myself over this. I don't want to feel I'd only be happy with the graphite if I put a skin on it. That kind of defeats the purpose of saving money because it would add almost $20, right? If I'm going to add MORE to the price, I may as well have 3G. Darn, this is tough. Can you tell I'm not good at these kinds of decisions <g>? I definitely put too much emphasis on them.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

My K1 is white (off-white?), my Sony Pocket is Dark Blue (very, very dark), and I preferred the darker color on my K3 with Wi-Fi and 3G.  
Could be worse, I expect they'll be adding a few colors (Red, Blue, Pink) in time for the Holidays.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Monica of NY said:


> Love the graphite. No skin. No regrets.


^ That's exactly me.


----------



## nan1109 (Sep 16, 2010)

I ordered mine yesterday in graphite, so that I don't need a skin. Can't wait!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I will say that even though I love my graphite, I did order a skin. However, unlike with the white Kindle, I don't NEED the skin. I have an absolutely gorgeous custom skin on its way to me that I think will enhance the look of the graphite.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Loved the white K1, white K2 and now I'm loving my graphite K3!  A Kindle is a Kindle no matter the color of its skin!


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought I would love the graphite, but I didn't. I returned it for a white one and I like it much better!!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

That's another thing I'm wondering ... whether IF I keep the graphite I'll need to buy a skin. I might want one but don't want to feel I need one to "cover up" the graphite color. I've never tried applying a skin before, and I've read a thread here where some people were having trouble with them not being cut perfectly. That's another concern to add to my list <g>.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mad Ethel Vane said:


> I will say that even though I love my graphite, I did order a skin. However, unlike with the white Kindle, I don't NEED the skin. I have an absolutely gorgeous custom skin on its way to me that I think will enhance the look of the graphite.


Do you feel the white Kindle "needs" a skin more than the graphite one? What does the skin you're putting on your graphite one look like?


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's another twist to my original question:

Are most graphite buyers also the buyers of WiFi only?  Are the 3G buyers going with white?


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I love the graphite.  I never had the white so I really don't have anything to compare it to.  My concern with white would be the build up of tiny little dirty spots around the key edges.  I would be constantly wiping it off and if it wouldn't come off I would obsess with staring at it.  LOL


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> Here's another twist to my original question:
> 
> Are most graphite buyers also the buyers of WiFi only? Are the 3G buyers going with white?


Nope, I was set on getting 3G, and the graphite was way more appealing to me. I love the graphite's contrast against the pearl background, and with the amazon lighted cover, it matches the dark gray inside perfectly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> Do you feel the white Kindle "needs" a skin more than the graphite one? What does the skin you're putting on your graphite one look like?


Yes, I had to have a skin on my white Kindle. I just didn't like the look at all.

Here's what my new skin will look like:


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I skinned the white K2 as soon as I got it.  I got the graphite K3 (3G) and have no plans to get a skin for it.  The white was nice, but I knew I would get it dirty and, like Teri, I would get obsessed with little dirty spots.  After 3 weeks,  I really like the graphite as is.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I had the K1 for almost 2 years, never a skin. I got the 3g K3 in graphite and like it too. I like the darker as my eyes are light sensitive, especially when the get tired and sometimes they drifted to the white screen. Hard to explain, but now the K3 disappears, especially indoors when it gets a little darker. The new contrast makes it easier for me to read in lower light so my eyes can relax. I think I would have been fine in either case. If they only made the K3 in white, I would have been happy too. 

It only took me a couple of days to get used to the different look. No skins for me. I don't want anything to distract my eyes away from the screen.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Mad Ethel Vane said:


> I will say that even though I love my graphite, I did order a skin. However, unlike with the white Kindle, I don't NEED the skin. I have an absolutely gorgeous custom skin on its way to me that I think will enhance the look of the graphite.


Oh what custom skin? Did Cagnes do another one for you?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Oh what custom skin? Did Cagnes do another one for you?


Nope. I saw it on facebook. It's the Georgian skin done in black and white. It's so pretty.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the graphite 3G/Wifi and am so, so happy! I wavered back and forth, and really thought the white would be for me. But when I saw them both I felt a tug toward the graphite and am glad I went with it. Ask yourself - "am I trying to talk myself into or out of" a color. That helped me figure out what I really wanted. Good luck! My sister has the white and never even considered the graphite - both colors are beautiful!


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

After comparing the two in the pictures on Amazon's website, I bought a graphite 3G model. I had no second thoughts about it. Not having owned a Kindle or other e-reader before I had nothing to compare it to from everyday use. I went to B&N and tested the Nook enough to know that the darker one was better suited to my tastes. I would have been happy if white had been the only color because I just wanted a Kindle.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a Graphite K3, ended up returning it for a variety of reasons. Now I have a White K3 and very happy with it


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Absolutely no remorse here I love my white Kindle.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Heather, that skin is perfect!

I'm still on the fence colorwise.  I suspect I'll end up with graphite, but I don't like the way most skins look on the darker surface, and I will definitely skin it.  So I'm still thinking it through.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Heather, that skin is perfect!


I agree! It blends in with the graphite colour beautifully.

Regarding the later added question: I have the 3G/wifi and still got the graphite.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Heather, that skin is perfect!
> 
> I'm still on the fence colorwise. I suspect I'll end up with graphite, but I don't like the way most skins look on the darker surface, and I will definitely skin it. So I'm still thinking it through.


I was thinking about you today... They got the Screensaver hack. I have sexy Disney Hunks instead of creepy dead authors now.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Mad Ethel Vane said:


> Here's what my new skin will look like:


OMG I never thought I would want to skin my K3 graphite once I order it, but seeing this, HOLY SMOKES! I love that!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> OMG I never thought I would want to skin my K3 graphite once I order it, but seeing this, HOLY SMOKES! I love that!


I know. My jaw dropped when I saw it and I just knew I had to have it. I like the graphite, but this is just gorgeous. I'm all about it blending in. That skin with a red Oberon? Oh yeah...


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Well I had the K1 for almost 2 years, never a skin. I got the 3g K3 in graphite and like it too. I like the darker as my eyes are light sensitive, especially when the get tired and sometimes they drifted to the white screen. Hard to explain, but now the K3 disappears, especially indoors when it gets a little darker. The new contrast makes it easier for me to read in lower light so my eyes can relax. I think I would have been fine in either case. If they only made the K3 in white, I would have been happy too.
> 
> It only took me a couple of days to get used to the different look. No skins for me. I don't want anything to distract my eyes away from the screen.


That's a good point. Maybe I just need to get used to the graphite because I've had white for a year and a half and am sooooooo used to seeing white when I open the cover. Hmmmm. I have to think about that.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

White 3G Kindle 3 here. I wavered between Graphite or White, but my boyfriend said he wanted a Graphite one, so I got the White. I could not be happier. My friend got a Graphite one and it's just not for me. It looks like charcoal to me. When I took mine over to compare, it looked so clean, because the Graphite shows every little speck of dust. I prefer the colour of the text on the White K3's buttons. They also seem to have a different texture. My friend is already complaining that the "u" on her Menu button is rubbing off, which puts me off the Graphite as well. Add to that the fact that the Graphite gets hotter than the White in sunlight and seemed to have more issues with the slow page turns in heat/light and I am frankly relieved that I got a White K3. I read outdoors a lot.

I love using skins and the designs I like seem to go best with the White Kindle, so I have absolutely no remorse whatsoever.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

vg said:


> I have the graphite 3G/Wifi and am so, so happy! I wavered back and forth, and really thought the white would be for me. But when I saw them both I felt a tug toward the graphite and am glad I went with it. Ask yourself - "am I trying to talk myself into or out of" a color. That helped me figure out what I really wanted. Good luck! My sister has the white and never even considered the graphite - both colors are beautiful!


Funny you should ask that. I think I'm trying to talk myself INTO white because that's what I'm used to and comfortable with. My husband and son both like the look of graphite. I keep asking myself is that because they're men. Then I showed my best friend a picture of the graphite (she and I both have the K1, which obviousl is white). She likes the look of the the graphite K3.

I think you're right. The bottom line is: "Both colors are beautiful." Thanks!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Mad Ethel Vane said:


> I was thinking about you today... They got the Screensaver hack. I have sexy Disney Hunks instead of creepy dead authors now.


I know, I saw! I've been spending time on my K2 lately too. Guess this would be easier if there was something I really hated about my K2 to make buying the K3 a slam dunk.

Prazzie's comment about the lettering is another thing though; I worry about the durability of the graphite versus the white. Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh.....decisions, decisions...!


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

As for the color the gray is for me.  I had Kindle and Kindle2 and had to put decal skins on both to be able to see the screen without being distracted by all that white.  I am now going to be getting the new Kindle3 in a few days and can't wait to get me hot little hands on it.  I donated them to family but i have a question does anyone know how many Kindles you can have on one account?  If you have the answer please pass it along to me.  Thanks and enjoy your kindle.


----------



## nan1109 (Sep 16, 2010)

I ordered my graphite Kindle yesterday, but now I'm getting concerned because I keep reading that some of the letters on the keys are wearing off quickly.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> Sigh! I'm having such a hard time deciding. I've loved, loved, loved my white K1 for a long time now. I ordered the K3 in graphite, but it hasn't shipped yet (shipping soon status). TODAY I went to Target and saw the graphite K3 on display. It's really NICE, but I'm still wondering whether the white one is more my style. Right now I'm frustrated and torturing myself over this. I don't want to feel I'd only be happy with the graphite if I put a skin on it. That kind of defeats the purpose of saving money because it would add almost $20, right? If I'm going to add MORE to the price, I may as well have 3G. Darn, this is tough. Can you tell I'm not good at these kinds of decisions <g>? I definitely put too much emphasis on them.


Are you planning on just getting the Wifi version? That will make your choice really easy, since it only comes in the Graphite...you can only get the white with the 3G. I have both and have found that I love both, the screen really pops on the Grahite, but the keys are easier to read on the white. I had to skin my white because I was afraid to get it dirty! I will probably skin the Graphite too, but only because I like the skins. The white is more familiar, but after reading on the grahite for a while, the white was glaring, not so much so now that I have skinned it. Both are lovely, but I think the Graphite fades into the background better.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

> i have a question does anyone know how many Kindles you can have on one account? If you have the answer please pass it along to me.


I have 5 Kindles, 2 kindle for pc laptops, an iPad, and an iTouch on my account now. so, at least 9.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

My first Kindle...3G+WiFi, Graphite...LOVE IT!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Roos Mom said:


> does anyone know how many Kindles you can have on one account? If you have the answer please pass it along to me. Thanks and enjoy your kindle.


You can have as many as you want on an account. You can have content on up to 5 devices at the same time.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the white 3G without thinking about it too much.  Questioned my choice just a little while waiting for shipping.  Didn't want to re-order and lose my place in line.  It was delivered, opened the box -- I knew I made the right choice for me without even seeing the graphite.


----------



## CandyJ9 (Sep 16, 2010)

I recieved my graphite K3 with 3G yesterday and I'm loving it. Granted, it is my first Kindle but I've always thought I would want one more if they came in black. When I saw the first commercial for the K3 and it was black, I had to have it and my big brother surprised me for my birthday.  It's awesome and I have no desire to skin it, though I do love some of the available designs. Now I just have to wait on my blue lighted cover from Amazon.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

No remorse at all for getting the graphite.  I'm not planning to skin it but, I do think that the dark skins look so much better on the graphite than the white.  (Light skins look better on the white IMO).


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I love my Graphite Wi-fi.  My only concern is the letter wearing problem.  I've only had it a couple of days and it's not showing any so for(keeping fingers crossed). I'm hoping this doesn't happen with mine but if it does before my 30 return period is up I may exchange it for a white K3.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

nan1109 said:


> I ordered my graphite Kindle yesterday, but now I'm getting concerned because I keep reading that some of the letters on the keys are wearing off quickly.


I know. I'm a little nervous about that, too...and I just received an email tonight that my graphite K3 was shipped today and should be here Wednesday!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> Are you planning on just getting the Wifi version? That will make your choice really easy, since it only comes in the Graphite...you can only get the white with the 3G. I have both and have found that I love both, the screen really pops on the Grahite, but the keys are easier to read on the white. I had to skin my white because I was afraid to get it dirty! I will probably skin the Graphite too, but only because I like the skins. The white is more familiar, but after reading on the grahite for a while, the white was glaring, not so much so now that I have skinned it. Both are lovely, but I think the Graphite fades into the background better.


I actually ordered the graphite K3 because my husband and son both felt it would "fade away" better, too. Yes, I ordered the WiFi version since I already have a 3G K1, but I'm even doubting myself there, too, and think maybe I should have the 3G K3. I'm a mess <g>. Anyway, if I don't like the graphite and exchange it, I'll probably switch to a 3G and then have to decide AGAIN what color to get.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

jeremy81 said:


> I love my Graphite Wi-fi. My only concern is the letter wearing problem. I've only had it a couple of days and it's not showing any so for(keeping fingers crossed). I'm hoping this doesn't happen with mine but if it does before my 30 return period is up I may exchange it for a white K3.


Me, too <g>.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> if I don't like the graphite and exchange it, I'll probably switch to a 3G and then have to decide AGAIN what color to get.


You will have to switch to the 3G model to get white - the Wifi model is only available in graphite.

Wally


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kindleing said:


> You will have to switch to the 3G model to get white - the Wifi model is only available in graphite.
> 
> Wally


Yes, I realize that. I'm just trying to determine which color I like better and also whether I need to get the 3G model or not. I really don't think I need the 3G model but I don't want to regret not getting it. Sigh!


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't mind my K2 being white, but I want a graphite for the K3.


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I know I HAD to have the Graphite as soon as I saw it. My original K2 had such poor contrast that I really felt like I needed a dark skin on it, and I got DecalGirl's Infinity skin. Loved it, but I HATED the white keys showing through! I know I could have skinned them too (and I DID skin the space bar) but I'm not a touch typist, so I need to see the letters.

Here's what my K2 looked like:



Here's the same skin on a Graphite K3:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50228

It just looks SO much better.

And Ethel, I LOVE the skin you're getting! It's perfect, and looks awesome on the Graphite!

Now, I do have a Blue Butterfly Oberon on the way, so I may look for a skin that ties the Sky Blue and the Graphite together, but I'm not currently feeling any pressure to skin. Now that I have my custom screensavers, I'm golden!


----------



## ozace50 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm very happy with my graphite K3. The only thing that I can find to fault with it is that the arrows have almost worn off the direction pad already, and I've only had it a week or two. I'm trying to learn to use the flat part of my fingers, but it is rather hard to do. I don't mind the loss of those arrow markings, but I'd be in big trouble if the letters wear off the keyboard!!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I know. My jaw dropped when I saw it and I just knew I had to have it. I like the graphite, but this is just gorgeous. I'm all about it blending in. That skin with a red Oberon? Oh yeah...


I hated having to skin my white K2 so I bought graphite and I love it - though if I ever changed my mind that skin you've chosen would be the one! Very nice indeed.

PS. Heather, do you still play Words With Friends? I got your WWF name off a list on another thread here and started a game with you last week. I can default it if you'd rather not play. (I play as Linjeakel)


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

I got white but I THINK I wish I had gotten graphite.  But I've never seen the graphite in person so...


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

graphite, love it... no skin needed.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I originally ordered the graphite, then changed my mind and ordered the white. I got my Kindle last week. The white is very pretty, but I wonder if it will get dirty before I have the chance to buy a cover. I'm thinking maybe the graphite would be classier.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Slight update.

I received an email that my K3 was shipped yesterday, and I should be receiving it this Wednesday. Yeah!!! Since I already had my order for GRAPHITE in the works, that is what I'm getting.

I went to Target yesterday and was finally able to see and touch a graphite K3. Hmmm. I am soooooo used to my white K1, but I'm really loving the graphite. It will take getting used to only because I'm so set in my ways sometimes and don't do well with change <g>. However, it's a NICE color.

That being said, I can probably now move on to torturing myself because I'm "only" getting the WiFi version. Is THAT a mistake? For the past year and a half I've ordered 99% of my books sitting at home anyway, where I have WiFi. That's not a problem. I'm wondering about if and when (which doesn't happen often) we travel. The one vacation we LOVE is cruising. I'm still trying to figure out how much/well the WiFi/3G would work on a cruise ship anyway, so that's my only issue.

Other than my basic craziness over these high-level decisions, I'm good to go on Wednesday <lol>.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you are doing the right thing looking at your usage in the past. I got a 3G, I guess just in case, but really, I would have been just fine with a wifi. I download most my books on the computer and send them to the Kindle, or at home downloading from the kindle. I can't even recall a time I used my K1's browser to buy books elsewhere. I only take it to doc appointments and such. I don't travel, but I guess I thought about the what if  .

But yeah, just go with what you usually do. And if you do go on a cruise, you can load so many books on there and really you are going to do other fun stuff on a cruise also. 

I am glad though to know I am not the only obsessive person out there. I like to think of myself as just very very thorough and analytical. My hubby has a different word for me though


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I think you are doing the right thing looking at your usage in the past. I got a 3G, I guess just in case, but really, I would have been just fine with a wifi. I download most my books on the computer and send them to the Kindle, or at home downloading from the kindle. I can't even recall a time I used my K1's browser to buy books elsewhere. I only take it to doc appointments and such. I don't travel, but I guess I thought about the what if .
> 
> But yeah, just go with what you usually do. And if you do go on a cruise, you can load so many books on there and really you are going to do other fun stuff on a cruise also.
> 
> I am glad though to know I am not the only obsessive person out there. I like to think of myself as just very very thorough and analytical. My hubby has a different word for me though


Yup. Same here. "Thorough" and "analytical" are not the adjectives my husband uses about me either. Go figure<g>.

I really DO think I'll be fine. In a pinch if I'm totally desperate to have a book that I don't already own, I have my DroidX phone to download onto. As far as cruises, you would NOT (well, yes, YOU probably would) believe why I go through deciding WHICH books to take on a cruise and WHAT I want to read on my cruise. THEN I get ON the cruise and hardly read because I'm so wound up and excited doing other things. Wow. I dooooo sound OCD. Hmmmmm <lol>.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope, you really don't. You just want to make sure that you love the choices that you made. I'm sure that you will be happy with your choices. I got the graphite 3G version, but I also wondered as well if I should have gotten he white, so I know what you mean. I never minded the white. I loved to skin both my white K1 & former K2 anyway. I also like the graphite, because it's different & I don't have to skin. It's all good, as long as the kindle works, that's the main thing.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I got the graphite because I always liked using a darker skin on my K2. Now, however, with the better screen contrast, I feel like I could go  with a lighter skin--and there are several lighter skins that I'm really drawn to right now. Not sure  how they'd look on the graphite, though. :shrug:


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Toby said:


> Nope, you really don't. You just want to make sure that you love the choices that you made. I'm sure that you will be happy with your choices. I got the graphite 3G version, but I also wondered as well if I should have gotten he white, so I know what you mean. I never minded the white. I loved to skin both my white K1 & former K2 anyway. I also like the graphite, because it's different & I don't have to skin. It's all good, as long as the kindle works, that's the main thing.


I always loved the white Kindle. I thought it was cheery. When I saw the graphite one at Target, I thought it looked elegant. I guess it's a matter of my getting used to something different. I know I'll EASILY get used to how lightweight and wonderful it is, though!

You're soooo right. I better turn my OCD to what's really important...a good Kindle that works <g>.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a wi-fi only version, but ever if I ordered a 3g, I still would've one for graphite. It's great together with the chocolate brown cover and since I also have a nice brown leather bag in which I carry everywhere, so the withe would really stand out. Plus, it looks more fragile, more flash in white, not the subtle companion as in graphite.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Totally LOVE the graphite. I think it's a better color for the device. I remember Jeff Bezos saying something about wanting the device to disappear for the reader, and the experience just to be about the enjoyment of the book ... the graphite does that much more effectively than the white (of my K1, anyway).


----------



## mysteryrdr (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the graphite K3 and absolutely no remorse.  Of course, my car is also graphite in color so I knew I would be fine.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I couldn't be happier now that I have made the move to the graphite color. 

Gene


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

We didnt get the choice of white here in the UK so i had to go for graphite, but honestly, i would of chosen it even if i had an option. I love darker colours, and on the Kindle, the colour is beautiful. I have just the wi-fi version. It's perfect. I am cleaning it a lot though because i keep seeing specs of dust that annoy me lol, but rather that than what you could see on a white device! 

When i think of K3's now, i just think of them as all been graphite


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

cc84 said:


> We didnt get the choice of white here in the UK so i had to go for graphite, but honestly, i would of chosen it even if i had an option. I love darker colours, and on the Kindle, the colour is beautiful. I have just the wi-fi version. It's perfect. I am cleaning it a lot though because i keep seeing specs of dust that annoy me lol, but rather that than what you could see on a white device!
> 
> When i think of K3's now, i just think of them as all been graphite


Specs of dust? Oh, no. Something else for me to agonize about? Nah. I'm going to be fine. I'm really okay with my color decision now and just can't wait until it comes tomorrow. I see it went from Lexington, Kentucky, to Knoxville, Tennessee, to Chattanooga, Tennessee, and is now on the move again. Since I live in South Florida, I have a suspicion it might stop off at Disney World for some fun on the way down to me. Sigh!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol i panicked then thinking i had worried you more!  

Ohh when you recieve it, it will tell you tales of Mickey Mouse. It might even visit that Harry Potter place.

Ok i'm losing it lol


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! Disney World sounds great!   Last night, I ordered the 3G graphite. With my white K2, I felt I had to skin it so that it stayed clean.

Candee, i took my K2i on a cruise this summer. I couldn't get anything while we were at sea. Once we docked in Port Canavral, I was able to download. I agree with others, just load it up before you leave home.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Lol i panicked then thinking i had worried you more!
> 
> Ohh when you recieve it, it will tell you tales of Mickey Mouse. It might even visit that Harry Potter place.
> 
> Ok i'm losing it lol


Actually, you sound fine to me. Bad sign, hmmm?

My son and I went to Harry Potter World in July. It was at least one thousand degrees outside, broiling sun...but we rode the ride and had fun anyway...and drank the pumpkin drink and had butterbeer (which isn't really beer at all, by the way). Since we live about 3 1/2 hours from Disney World, we try to visit the parks as often as we can.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Vet said:


> Wow! Disney World sounds great!   Last night, I ordered the 3G graphite. With my white K2, I felt I had to skin it so that it stayed clean.
> 
> Candee, i took my K2i on a cruise this summer. I couldn't get anything while we were at sea. Once we docked in Port Canavral, I was able to download. I agree with others, just load it up before you leave home.


Since I've only had the K1 (until tomorrow), that's what I do...load it with books that I don't get a chance to read because I love doing everything on our cruises. Anyway, I digress <g>. My only real interest right now is the WiFi, thinking it would be great if I could send and receive email. The problem is I don't even know if that's feasible. I'll probably just keep the WiFi version, which should be fine.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess it depends on the skin for me. My skin I have on my graphite K3 is dark and my next one is going to be dark too whenever I get bored and switch. I think it will blend in better and be less distracting when seeing around the edges of the skin. On my wife's K2 I find myself noticing the white around it, but maybe it's because of threads like this that I think about it.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> Since I live in South Florida, I have a suspicion it might stop off at Disney World for some fun on the way down to me. Sigh!


Quick, check your account to see if it sent itself 102 Facts and Photos about Walt Disney World's Magic Kingdom and EPCOT!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> Quick, check your account to see if it sent itself 102 Facts and Photos about Walt Disney World's Magic Kingdom and EPCOT!


Very cute! Actually, right now I'm confused. I've been following the tracking from the very beginning, and the shipping status was VERY SMOOTH cross country...until it hit MY area. Figures. It showed it scanned in a city near me at 6:02 this morning, out for delivery at 6:02 (huh?), and then an arrival scan again at 6:05. What's up with THAT? Someone decided to keep my Kindle and turned the truck around? I'm freaking out...well, not really but not especially ecstatic either.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't worry, its out for delivery. They just rescan stuff sometimes. Not the right way that is  . But you will get it today I am sure.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Don't worry, its out for delivery. They just rescan stuff sometimes. Not the right way that is . But you will get it today I am sure.


Oh, I hope you're right. My OCD-ness is kicking in big time. I WANT MY KINDLE <g>.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Candee, are you getting an Amazon cover? I really love how my graphite kindle matches and blends in with the grey interior of the Amazon cover. After seeing it this way, I think a white kindle inside a grey (on the inside) cover would bug me a little.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

vermontcathy said:


> Candee, are you getting an Amazon cover? I really love how my graphite kindle matches and blends in with the grey interior of the Amazon cover. After seeing it this way, I think a white kindle inside a grey (on the inside) cover would bug me a little.


No, I haven't ordered a cover from Amazon yet. I wanted to SEE and HOLD my Kindle and see what I want then. Plus, I've been kind of holding out for M-Edge again, which I had for K1 and loved.


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

Got my K3 white yesterday. I was surprised at how much whiter the K3's plastic is compared to K2i's cream off-white color. I was going to attempt a photo but I found one that illustrates it well.

http://www.pbase.com/andrys/image/128104438

I have a bit of remorse, but I got the white so I'd have an easier time reading the keyboard so I think it will be fine. I do wonder if the neighborhood Target has a K3 Graphite on display... And although I bought a skin for the K2 and never bothered to put it on, I think I may be skinning the K3 to tone down that white.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I ordered the graphite 3G because I loved the way it looked in the amazon lighted cover with it's graphite interior.  I have some buyers remorse because I am having difficulties finding a skin I like with it.  Some days I wish I would have bought the white, but choice has been made.  Movin forward.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

MY UPDATE:

Anyone following this thread knows my dilemna over which color I liked better.  Well..........I received my K3 today...in graphite (which I was worried about).  I absolutely LOVE the color and have NO regrets whatsoever.  My husband and son were the ones who really convinced me to get the graphite, and I have been really, really concerned that I made the wrong decision.  I think the bottom line is:  You probably can't make a bad decision when choosing a color.  White and graphite are both beautiful.  I'm really, really happy.

I'm off to play...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Didn't I tell you you'd be getting it today?  

Glad you happy with your choice, have fun playing. Remember to give it a really long initial charge.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

No regrets at all, I hate white electronics (thanks Apple).  The only thing I'm worried about is the letters wearing off of the buttons since that seems to be an issue.  I've had other things where people reported the same outcome though and mine have been fine.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Didn't I tell you you'd be getting it today?
> 
> Glad you happy with your choice, have fun playing. Remember to give it a really long initial charge.


Uhhhhh, how long a charge? I have to play. I'm infatuated


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

berfles said:


> No regrets at all, I hate white electronics (thanks Apple). The only thing I'm worried about is the letters wearing off of the buttons since that seems to be an issue. I've had other things where people reported the same outcome though and mine have been fine.


I know. Letters rubbing off would not be acceptable.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Candee, glad to hear that your kindle arrived safe & sound & that you love the color.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Toby said:


> Candee, glad to hear that your kindle arrived safe & sound & that you love the color.


Thank you so much! Yes, I'm very, very happy. I'm in the midst of trying to transfer books from my K1 and making up collections, which is a whole new world for me. The K3 is soooooooo special. I love it!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> Here's another twist to my original question:
> 
> Are most graphite buyers also the buyers of WiFi only? Are the 3G buyers going with white?


I first bought the graphite wifi only, because I didn't think I'd need 3G. However, when my first Kindle was having so much trouble, I went ahead an upgraded to a 3G, still with graphite, even though I could have chosen differently.

I find the graphite more subtle and soothing to my eyes. With the skin and dark buttons, I can easily make out what to push.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the graphite color.  Couldn't be more pleased with it, coming from the K1.

Melissa


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> MY UPDATE:
> 
> Anyone following this thread knows my dilemna over which color I liked better. Well..........I received my K3 today...in graphite (which I was worried about). I absolutely LOVE the color and have NO regrets whatsoever. I'm really, really happy.


I'm so glad you're happy with your Graphite; it was a hard decision for me as well, and I initially ordered white because that's what I was used to, then I thought it would be nice to change it up a bit, so I quickly changed my order to the Graphite (WiFi/3G) and never looked back; I love it and although I've used a skin on it, right now it's naked; I _always_ had a skin on my white K2.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> I'm so glad you're happy with your Graphite; it was a hard decision for me as well, and I initially ordered white because that's what I was used to, then I thought it would be nice to change it up a bit, so I quickly changed my order to the Graphite (WiFi/3G) and never looked back; I love it and although I've used a skin on it, right now it's naked; I _always_ had a skin on my white K2.


I know. The graphite is truly elegant, and now my K1 is still special and unique too. I love them both in different ways. Enjoy your O2!!!


----------

